
Quantum Soccer (2009) - doppp
http://www.gregegan.net/BORDER/Soccer/Soccer.html
======
Schiphol
Is this useful in order to develop quantum-mechanical intuitions, or just a
fun game? If the former, what should I be paying attention to?

